# 54 years on, a missing air crew is finally written into stone



## v2 (Oct 18, 2006)

1952 June 12: A Swedish DC-3 goes missing over the Baltic sea.

1952 June 15: A Catalina plane involved in the search for the missing 8 man crew was also attacked and shot down by MIG-15 jets.

The catalina suffer 4 waves of attack and had to crash land, but survived as they could be rescued by a German boat.

The DC-3 crew was never found and both the Swedish and Russian military kept quiet. The official line in Sweden was that Russia had unprovoked shot down a DC-3 training plane. The Russians otoh said they never even fired on a DC-3.

1991: The cold war is over, Russia now admit to shooting down the DC-3. 

1993: Over 50 years has passed and Swedish documents become declassified since no further reason exists.

The Swedish military now confim rumours that it had flown a SIGINT mission for Sweden, UK and the USA. Packed with the latest electronics.

2003: A civilian search ship finally find the DC-3 on 120m depth. But 25 Km further east than as marked on the military maps. It is believed the 'error' was intentional. 

2004: The Plane is lifted from the bottom using the HMS Belos salvage ship and transported to Muskö navalbase.

The plane is full of gun holes.

_1. The memorial hall

2.The recovered plane at Muskö base

3.Gun holes in and near the insignia

4.DC-3 and MIG-15 flightscheme. Migs being red of course 

5, 6 .The missing names as it looked in the past_


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

what a facinating story! makes you wonder about everything else that could've happened along the same lines.........


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 20, 2006)

wow preaty cool glad they finnialy found it after so long


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2006)

Interesting story!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

Fascinating story as well. God bless them.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, the Cold War has many stories like this that are as yet untold.


----------

